# Photos of Covid Toes and Fingers



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't load these but here's a couple links with photos.

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...ould-be-symptom-of-coronavirus-experts/story/

9 photos https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/en...NB-TPKIKdrb91LjSImVJMyJbmelGihyQ&guccounter=1


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> I can't load these but here's a couple links with photos.
> 
> https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...ould-be-symptom-of-coronavirus-experts/story/
> 
> 9 photos https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/en...NB-TPKIKdrb91LjSImVJMyJbmelGihyQ&guccounter=1


Nasty stuff!!! It seems like every other day doctors are coming out with new things this virus does to us...vomiting, loose bowels, dehydration, runny nose, cough, sneezing, headaches, dizziness, internal organ failures, body aches and pains, joint inflammation, fingers and toes...is anything left?


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

My sister-in-law (via Ex) lost her kidneys to Covid19, as that is where the virus "chose" to attack her when she got it this past Spring in Indiana. She was sick, admitted couple days and then sent home. Took turn for worse, as so many do, and went back in hospital for much longer, but luckily(?) did not have be vented, just really sick due to organ failure. She's now back home and still having difficult time and on transplant list. It's a wicked virus that the world Should've been better prepared for after Bird Flu in 1997 and then SARS...Man has had ample warning way ahead of now, it was GW Bush that took real action back in 2005 in response to SARS scare, securing Billions$ in funding; SARS was very deadly, but luckily contained or burned itself out. Both of the aforementioned diseases were highly contagious, but we dodged the bullet until now. HOpefully we will learn a lesson this time ? ....remains to be seen. We are supposed to go to wedding in Georgia in Sept, and frankly, I'm pretty uncomfortable as it is now a hot spot.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> My sister-in-law (via Ex) lost her kidneys to Covid19, as that is where the virus "chose" to attack her when she got it this past Spring in Indiana. She was sick, admitted couple days and then sent home. Took turn for worse, as so many do, and went back in hospital for much longer, but luckily(?) did not have be vented, just really sick due to organ failure. She's now back home and still having difficult time and on transplant list. It's a wicked virus that the world Should've been better prepared for after Bird Flu in 1997 and then SARS...Man has had ample warning way ahead of now, it was GW Bush that took real action back in 2005 in response to SARS scare, securing Billions$ in funding; SARS was very deadly, but luckily contained or burned itself out. Both of the aforementioned diseases were highly contagious, but we dodged the bullet until now. HOpefully we will learn a lesson this time ? ....remains to be seen. We are supposed to go to wedding in Georgia in Sept, and frankly, I'm pretty uncomfortable as it is now a hot spot.


Sorry to hear about your Sister-in-Law, (via Ex), our prayers go out fer her and all of us during this trying time! Be extremely cautious if you travel...

I am not overly paranoid about this virus but I am extremely concerned because there are three TOP categories resulting in death and unfortunately, I fall into ALL 3 categories...Male, Senior Citizen and Immune Compromised Individuals or those who have current ongoing health issues...I am a male, 64 years old and have my share of disabilities and health issues! So, I take this virus very seriously but unfortunately we are not in full complete control of it. Here where I am, people treat it like a joke and they DO NOT take it seriously.

About a kilometer away from me is a small squatter village and it always looks like they are having a fiesta or a party or something...loud music, alcohol, (despite a local liquor ban), lots of food...huge gatherings of more than 50 people...NO one is wearing a face mask or face shields or socially distancing...no quarantines followed...no curfew, (they are out at all hours of the day and night regardless of their age)!

All we can really do is take as many precautions as possible without making our lives too depressing, and move on and hope and pray for the best! Here, we are relatively safe in our own walled compound but if we venture out...we always wear a face mask and now a face shield also, (since the local government in Tagbilaran, Bohol now requires the addition of everyone wearing both a face mask and a face shield starting today, Saturday, August 15th), Socially Distance and wash our hands frequently and absolutely avoid touching anything that is NOT necessary.

An additional suggestion is carrying our own ball pen because so many places are now requiring you to fill out a health information sheet when visiting various businesses for better contract tracing...but experts quickly realized that everyone using the same ball pen was verified in at least 3 locations as having the virus on the ball pens! Subsequent research found that the virus can live for up to 3 hours on the plastic or metal surfaces of a ball pen...

BUT unfortunately, the Government here and elsewhere spend too much time focusing one this and that and do not see the total picture! EXAMPLE:

Long before this virus struck...researchers and scientists and health experts have always warned people for many, many years about the fears of transmitting disease and bacteria by way of the dirtiest and most nasty surfaces ever studied in our society...PAPER MONEY!!!!!

Think about it...you go to a store and buy something, give the cashier your cash, they give you change and you go home...what good is socially distancing and face masks when we as a society are just handing objects like paper money back and forth to each other??? Even some stores require you to put your money into a tray and then hand them the tray...Excuse me...HELLO...then they take your cash out of the tray and touch it anyway!!! What purpose did it do to place your cash in a tray so that you are NOT touching the cashier or the cashier is not touching you but then they touch the paper money that you just handled!

PLEASE Be safe everyone...don't just follow the local health restrictions or guidelines...use a little common sense as always and be cautious and we might all get through this ordeal in the end...

The absolute safest advise I have ever seen regarding this virus is DO NOT GO OUT FOR ANYTHING OR ANY REASON UNLESS IT IS ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY! But even that is getting old because I miss going swimming and scuba diving and taking a nice hike and I really feel like I need to get out sometimes...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> About a kilometer away from me is a small squatter village and it always looks like they are having a fiesta or a party or something...loud music, alcohol, (despite a local liquor ban), lots of food...huge gatherings of more than 50 people...NO one is wearing a face mask or face shields or socially distancing...no quarantines followed...no curfew, (they are out at all hours of the day and night regardless of their age)!


Good idea on the ball pen and that squatter  village that's actually the other 70% of the population that don't live in private communities.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Cebu Citizen said:


> About a kilometer away from me is a small squatter village and it always looks like they are having a fiesta or a party or something...loud music, alcohol, (despite a local liquor ban), lots of food...huge gatherings of more than 50 people...NO one is wearing a face mask or face shields or socially distancing...no quarantines followed...no curfew, (they are out at all hours of the day and night regardless of their age)


Likewise in the region where I live. Virtually every Active Covid cases are in what I'll refer to as Brgy X. It's finally under total lock down. 

I guess there are almost 750 families who live there because of the number of family aid bags they just issued there.

The dilemma is they are located inches away from each other along the ocean and inland, structures built with scrap, corrugated tin walls and roofs. The ocean breeze blows through them all and since the virus is airborne it's possible it can passed to others if a carrier coughs or sneezes. There is no social distancing. 

Sad though that with their roofs being only like 6 or 7 feet high, it has to be hot inside those huts when the sun is beating down on them. Some tossing water on the corrugated roof to cool it down.


----------

